# Munky+Head's LACS Ibanez 7's PICS



## jtm45 (Aug 8, 2006)

This thread is well overdue and got started in the 'Korn 8 string' thread so i'm starting it here so we can get a proper thread.
You may not like Korn but you have to admit they have some awesomely cool guitars so any pics of their guitars would contribute to this thread please.
Here's a few to start it off;
I LOVE this camo K7!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## jtm45 (Aug 8, 2006)

Cool pic TDW 
It's so difficult to get any really clear full pics of their guitars.

I'd like to see some full shots of that K14


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 8, 2006)

argh, i love that camo K7 too man, hot shit! ill just add the ones i put in the other thread...
















im gunna _try_ and find some others... 

wow, thats actually the clearest pic ive seen of the k17 too... and its got that strat thing goin on too!


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2006)

Pretty nice guitars. I prefer Dino's, though.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 8, 2006)

forgot about this cool one... weird ass paint job


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 8, 2006)

The sheer 'Guitarness' in that room must have been intoxicating

"Guitars At Dawn"


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 8, 2006)

and another... ive broken the strings on all 3 of my guitars so ive nothing better to do today 




if i remember correctly head, whilst being baptised, went in with a pretty sweet seven for a photo or something  poor guitar....


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah,i saw that too.
I think it was more of a publicity shot taken around that time in a swimming pool.
If i remeber correctly it was that sweet black hardtail Ibanez 7 he has in this years catalogue with those cool clear-plastic dimarzio 7's on it (like 7 string versions of the JS 'Crystal Planet' pickups).


----------



## Leon (Aug 8, 2006)

is that the guitar player from STP between Wylde and Perry, or the kid from the movie Mask (the old one with Cher)?



Mr. S said:


>


what the fuck? are they actually SMILING?!


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 8, 2006)

black with binding FTW!!  i should really find something else to occupy myself today  











gotta love the white hardware too


----------



## Leon (Aug 8, 2006)

^ yes, buy some new strings and play some gutiar!


----------



## Kotex (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm just gonna' post this one in here again so we have them all together. I used to have a bunch but their all saved on cd's somewhere. Munky also has a bright ass red one. I've only seen him use it once (on Jimmy Kimmel).


http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/6840/headsdoubleneckxk6.jpg


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 8, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> forgot about this cool one... weird ass paint job



Jimmy Page looks really distant or sad.

Daron Malakian looks like he's trying to look depressed on purpose.

Yeah, who IS that guy b/w Perry and Wylde?


----------



## noodles (Aug 8, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Jimmy Page looks really distant or sad.



"Slash?"

"Yes, God?"

"Mind getting your greasy arm off my $15,000 suit?"


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 8, 2006)

I think it's Adam Jones.


----------



## steve777 (Aug 8, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I think it's Adam Jones.



No, it's the guy from Stone Temple Pilots....what the hell is his name? I have never seen a picture of Adam Jones with anything other then one of his Silverburst Les Pauls.

Oh, and I <3 Munky's 7 in that picture. If they ever offered something like that, I would buy it regardless of whether they had the gay inlay or not. That is one sweet ibby! Reminds me of a 7 string version of the RG Paint.


----------



## Mark. A (Aug 8, 2006)

Just one thing guys, don't quote pictures, it's just annoying.

On the other hand, that stuff looks mad, I'd love that Camo K7


----------



## Shawn (Aug 8, 2006)

This has always been my favorite RG 7 that Munky owns. I've always liked Head and Munky's trashed UVs too.. 











Kinda bad photos of it. It has 'Munky' written in Japanese on the 12th. I love the white hardware, white binding and white pickups too. I'll have to find some better pics of it.



His trashed PWH which I have always liked although, I would never do that to mine.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 8, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Yeah, who IS that guy b/w Perry and Wylde?



Rocky Dennis.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> "Slash?"
> "Yes, God?"
> "Mind getting your greasy arm off my $15,000 suit?"


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2006)

I think his name is Robert DeLeo.


----------



## Who Then Now (Aug 8, 2006)

I love when they are using UVs but their CS are the more beautiful LACS guitar, maybe after the dino's


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> "Slash?"
> "Yes, God?"
> "Mind getting your greasy arm off my $15,000 suit?"



Hahaha.


----------



## Michael (Aug 8, 2006)

Man, they have some mad guitars!


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 8, 2006)

Shawn said:


> This has always been my favorite RG 7 that Munky owns.


 
 it's got a nice classy look to it, if the black 7620's were like that I wouldnt mind having them in black.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 8, 2006)

I just realised that the inlay is in japaneese. I wonder what it says.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Aug 8, 2006)

Perhaps it says - Munky


----------



## Shawn (Aug 8, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> it's got a nice classy look to it, if the black 7620's were like that I wouldnt mind having them in black.


It's actually a dark blue. It looks black in alot of photos though, it is hard to find a decent picture of it where you can see that it is dark blue, I saw a couple photos of it before in magazines. I love the whole color scheme on it definitely.


----------



## Nats (Aug 8, 2006)

heads natural finish 7 with the one volume knob is my absolute fav. 7 string


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 9, 2006)

Shawn said:


> It's actually a dark blue. It looks black in alot of photos though, it is hard to find a decent picture of it where you can see that it is dark blue, I saw a couple photos of it before in magazines. I love the whole color scheme on it definately.


i think the blue one is the one with the paw inlay on the 12th fret 











these look kinda black actually 

but he plays it on the got the life vid.... i think


----------



## Who Then Now (Aug 9, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> i think the blue one is the one with the paw inlay on the 12th fret
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same in red is nice too


----------



## Pauly (Aug 9, 2006)

I know Munky has like 70 7-strings or something ridiculous, and many are custom shop jobs... fucker lol.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2006)

Wonder why Munky has a Line 6 Flextone head in his case. I thought they lived and died by Mesas.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 9, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Wonder why Munky has a Line 6 Flextone head in his case. I thought they lived and died by Mesas.



i heard that he uses mesa's for his dirty channel, and a flexi for his clean... but it probally changes so often because of all the stuff korn get thrown at em


----------



## Shawn (Aug 9, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> i think the blue one is the one with the paw inlay on the 12th fret
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're both the same color except this one^ doesn't sport the white binding and has 2 white humbuckers instead of one. And yeah, it looks black in some photos too. I'll search for a better pic of the other one with the Japanese 'Munky' inlay. 

I didn't know he had a red one, pretty cool. 

EDIT: I guess it is black. Wow. It looks like it could be a dark, dark blue in some photos I have at home.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 9, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Rocky Dennis.


----------



## Who Then Now (Aug 9, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Wonder why Munky has a Line 6 Flextone head in his case. I thought they lived and died by Mesas.




They have used Line 6 amps only during folow the leader, maybe because they needed a lot of clean sound and effect for this albulm


----------



## Kotex (Aug 9, 2006)

Munky has a natural finished S. But they won't let me take the pic. It's Issues era (somebody someone vid shoot). http://kornunleashed.net/gallery/details.php?image_id=465


EDIT: Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 9, 2006)

oooh, that natural S is sweet

here ya go, got the pic for you





good 'ol macs overcoming anti right click rules with their one button 

Edit: heres that awesome chrome one


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 10, 2006)

That S looks a lot thicker than a standard S to me, nearer an RG in thickness.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 10, 2006)

its definatly an S, munky talks about it in one of the many interviews he's had lol. both and munky have some fine ass guitars, when i saw em live at the beginning of the year he used about 5 different ones live lol



Who Then Now said:


> They have used Line 6 amps only during folow the leader, maybe because they needed a lot of clean sound and effect for this albulm



they used it after follow the leader too, they use the line 6 even now. along with godly mesa boogies too obviously! haha


----------



## b3n (Aug 10, 2006)

Don't the SA series bodies look a bit thicker round the edges due to the flat back?


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 10, 2006)

I really like that custom S-series 7!!!!!!!!
Oiled mahogany body.......mmmmmmmm....lovely (drool,drool....)

I'd like to see some clearer pics of that all red RG7 too.Looks sweet!


----------



## Korbain (Aug 10, 2006)

b3n said:


> Don't the SA series bodies look a bit thicker round the edges due to the flat back?



no idae man i've never played one, i just know its an S, because of the interview and it was discussed heaps on the music part of the kornboard and yeh lol.


----------



## Jerich (Aug 10, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> I really like that custom S-series 7!!!!!!!!
> Oiled mahogany body.......mmmmmmmm....lovely (drool,drool....)
> 
> I'd like to see some clearer pics of that all red RG7 too.Looks sweet!



I agree.!!!
Does anyone have a Photo of HEADS Leather bound K-7? And or does anyone have any opinions on a Leather Bound guitar or tried one ? seems Interesting to me. Alligator Print is KOOL!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 10, 2006)

I like that S alot. Also, I like the S Munky had in the 7th heaven video which I still have, it was given to me back when I bought my first 7-string in 1998, the RG 7620. I like Head's UVMC as well which was given to him by Munky. I couldn't find any decent pics of both of them though. 







I forgot about Head's black silver burst RG too. I've always liked that one as well.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 10, 2006)

Jerich said:


> I agree.!!!
> Does anyone have a Photo of HEADS Leather bound K-7? And or does anyone have any opinions on a Leather Bound guitar or tried one ? seems Interesting to me. Alligator Print is KOOL!



I'm not really sure if Munky's 'Cancer' guitar is actually leather-bound or if it's just finished in that Ibanez textured/crazed finish that they used on that Prestige AX model before.
There's also a 6 string RG (EX i think?)that has the same finish available.
Here's a pic of Munky's 'Cancer' guitar but it's not that visible in this pic (as usual with their guitars,lol).I love the fretboard inlay on this one!







Shawn said:


> I forgot about Head's black silver burst RG too. I've always liked that one as well.


That silverburst is a fine looking guitar 
That guy with the HUUUUGE Ibanez collection has got an RG7620 that's been finished to look the same as that one.

I'd like to get a DVD rip of that '7th Heaven' Ibanez video if anyone has the equipment and know-how to do one.
I've never even seen that video but i sure would like to!


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 10, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> I'd like to get a DVD rip of that '7th Heaven' Ibanez video if anyone has the equipment and know-how to do one.
> I've never even seen that video but i sure would like to!



yeah ive never been able to find that video anywhere, not even on limewire or bittorrent  i'd like to get a hold of it some how..

i like those 'graffiti' ones they use in the 'did my time' video though ive never seen a deccent shot of those, here's another cool one that ive not seen before


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 10, 2006)

I HAVE THE "7TH HEAVEN" VIDEO IN VHS, BUT I DON'T HAVE ANY WAY OF GETTING IT ONTO THE COMPUTER.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 10, 2006)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I HAVE THE "7TH HEAVEN" VIDEO IN VHS, BUT I DON'T HAVE ANY WAY OF GETTING IT ONTO THE COMPUTER.



find a way! this is your mission, wether or not you decide to accept it  well if you find a way thats cool if not never mind (just make sure its in quicktime if you do, none of that windows crap)


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's a couple of the clips from the '7th Heaven' vid,but not the Head+Munky bit unfortunately.
Dino's clip is awesome i reckon.
Dino; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHIsdpKWxbg
Vai; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEd7mzc7nEs


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

Dino's clip was pretty cool. He actually has that one posted on his myspace page. Gotta love the idiots who commented on it.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks like one of his old modded Marshall JCM800 heads he's using on that clip.
Awesome sound for a 7 through a Marshall though.
I remember seeing one of his modded 800's on ebay a few years back.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 10, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Looks like one of his old modded Marshall JCM800 heads he's using on that clip.
> Awesome sound for a 7 through a Marshall though.
> I remember seeing one of his modded 800's on ebay a few years back.



he certainly sells off a lot of gear, if only munky and head did that we'd probally have better pictures for this thread


----------



## Kotex (Aug 10, 2006)

That 7th heaven vid was on here a long time ago. I have somewhere saved. In the vid I think Munky and head are either high or drunk. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 10, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> That silverburst is a fine looking guitar
> That guy with the HUUUUGE Ibanez collection has got an RG7620 that's been finished to look the same as that one.
> 
> I'd like to get a DVD rip of that '7th Heaven' Ibanez video if anyone has the equipment and know-how to do one.
> I've never even seen that video but i sure would like to!


Kosaku @ Kosakuworld.com, he's a pretty nice guy on the Ibanez forum, I asked him if he'd consider selling me one of his UV7BKs and he wouldn't  Nice guy though and his collection is impressive.  I'd rather have Head's silverburst RG 7 though. His is nice. 

About 7th heaven, it's pretty cool when Jerry Sims plays the Flintstones theme song on there, as well as Dino playing Decent which is my favorite Fear Factory song. Head, Munky and Wes Borland were kinda boring. Steve Vai, John Petrucci and Andy Timmons were pretty cool too. I think ever since i've had the video for 8 years, I watched it about 10 times. 

I found a cleaner pic of the Cancer RG 7. It looks as if the leather is crackled a little. To me, as a black guitar, it looks pretty cool textured. I like the inlays. Im a Leo though so i'd have that instead of Cancer.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 10, 2006)

As an aside, didnt someone upload the 7 th heaven thing here a while back?

Head and monkey's tone sounded like it came through a 40$ zoom 505.. but their guitars looked awesome... S5407 with the UV77MC finish...


----------



## Dylan7620 (Aug 11, 2006)

i have the video saved in 3 parts on my other computer. i got it of here a while ago.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 11, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> As an aside, didnt someone upload the 7 th heaven thing here a while back?
> 
> Head and monkey's tone sounded like it came through a 40$ zoom 505



 thats what i play through when i practice infront of the computer.... headphones on, randomly going on SS.org when i have a short break 

they really suck 



Shawn said:


> I found a cleaner pic of the Cancer RG 7. It looks as if the leather is crackled a little. To me, as a black guitar, it looks pretty cool textured. I like the inlays. Im a Leo though so i'd have that instead of Cancer.



that gives me a good idea.... new K7 model based on that leather one, but with a different star sign on the fret board as the year goes on... hmm, okay mabye a bit lame


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 11, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> thats what i play through when i practice infront of the computer.... headphones on, randomly going on SS.org when i have a short break
> 
> they really suck


 

LOL, my old roommate had one. they were fine for fucking around with headphones on but thats about it. then you see Head And Mo..fuck it, Brian and James with these marshall stacks behind them and it sounds exactly the same lol


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah ive had it for years... its okay for clean, the 'acoustic' sound on it is ok, my lordy its impossible to get a distortion tone that dosent want to make you puke, and a lead sound that dosent make you wanna shit your ears off....


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Aug 11, 2006)

Part I
Part II
Part III

thanks to _ViPeR_ for the rip and _jim777_ @ jemsite for sharing it.


----------



## Teh DUKE (Aug 11, 2006)

Could some one put these up on utube my comp does not play real player


----------



## IamUninc (Aug 11, 2006)

more pics, got plenty more so tell me what guitars u wanna see


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 11, 2006)

IamUninc said:


> more pics, got plenty more so tell me what guitars u wanna see



if you've got any of that 14 string other than the tiny thumbnail sized ones that'd be rad, ive never seen any live ones either


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 11, 2006)

No probs dude!
Thanks for looking anyway.
Any other nice pics of their Ibanez custom 7's would be greatly appreciated in this thread.

There's none of Head and Munky's guitars here but a great selection of Dino's and there's a few 8's as well.
Definately worth a look;
http://7-string.com/7.pl


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 11, 2006)

IamUninc said:


> more pics, got plenty more so tell me what guitars u wanna see


 
How about all of them?


----------



## IamUninc (Aug 11, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> if you've got any of that 14 string other than the tiny thumbnail sized ones that'd be rad, ive never seen any live ones either



sorry if these are ones you've already seen man, i know he's used it live but just have no pics.
















just the ordinary ones...

oh and check this guys,his racks from family values, found on (korn.bhlabs)

http://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0600kw9.jpg

http://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0600ml0.jpg


----------



## Shawn (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome the forum, IamUninc and cool pics there, I like how you can see a UV7BK in the rack of 7s. 

I found this pic of Munky with a 6-string. Pretty rare, I wonder if it's his.


----------



## Nats (Aug 11, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Welcome the forum, IamUninc and cool pics there, I like how you can see a UV7BK in the rack of 7s.


yeah i noticed that too. i was gonna ask if that was from the current Family Values. that's real cool though. good to see he still keeps them around


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 12, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Welcome the forum, IamUninc and cool pics there, I like how you can see a UV7BK in the rack of 7s.
> 
> I found this pic of Munky with a 6-string. Pretty rare, I wonder if it's his.





Ahahaha.

Well I'm pretty sure that's the final nail in the coffin for any metal rep he would have gotten.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 12, 2006)

IamUninc said:


> sorry if these are ones you've already seen man, i know he's used it live but just have no pics.



are you sure thats the 14 string?  its got an edge... now a fourteen string edge  that'd be impressive




IamUninc said:


> oh and check this guys,his racks from family values, found on (korn.bhlabs)
> 
> http://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0600kw9.jpg
> 
> http://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0600ml0.jpg



nice one man, found any more of his rack? (bodies as well as heads) but thats an awesome find, i think that UV7BK was *given* to him by a fan  hope he got an LACS in return


----------



## Kotex (Aug 12, 2006)

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/8327/guitarworld5sr3.jpg
http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/5356/newmunkrq9.jpg
http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/7619/normal978860820ljb5.jpg

I know the last one isn't Munk or Head, but it is another Ibby with a gibson style bridge, but I thought you guys might like to see it.


EDIT: Another cool one, Head and Munk: http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6332/31un5.jpg


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't know if i'm imagining it but i think those two sunburst (K14's?)could be two different guitars.
The one in the middle with the Black pickup looks more like a 14 and 'appears' to have a modified Lo-Pro Edge trem but the other one 'looks' like a different trem to me(?).

Apart from that the one that he actually calls a 'K14' (it has a K14 inlay on the fretboard)also has a bound neck and different pickups and stuff.

I'd never leave the house if i had that many LACS guitars to play with.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 12, 2006)

Man that 7th heaven video was great.

I really liked that jazz guy.

What the heck was up with munky though? I can't tell if he's really shy or if he's just high or drunk.

Oh, and did anyone else notice that the guitar Munky was playing had the exact S body shape and controls, but the headstock said Universe on it?


----------



## Who Then Now (Aug 12, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> are you sure thats the 14 string?  its got an edge... now a fourteen string edge  that'd be impressive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a K-14, and not a 14 strings but this guitar is used on the see you on the other side tour for the song throw me away because it have a single coil for the clean sounds. The K-14 was made in 2002, those pics were taken in 1998 when james had short dreads.

For the S.Y.O.T.O.S tour, he use a UV777bk for the song counting on me (I've seen it).And here some pics taken at the ROCK AM RING 2006! I Hope you like that


----------



## Shawn (Aug 12, 2006)

Cool pics. Yeah, I noticed that too with the pics of the K14. Two pics of it with a white pickup and 7 strings, one with a black pickup and 14 strings. I like Rob Patterson's white fixed RG 7. That is hot. 

The first time I saw Korn was back in early '97, I actually got to meet one of the members in a restaurant in Auburn, Me (twin city of Lewiston) where I was working as a line cook, they drove their tour bus in and ate lobster dinners, I was working on getting out early to go to the show but ended up sticking around after I found out they were dining, I only got to meet only David Silveria, that is it. 2 hours later, they played in Lewiston at the colisee Munky had a '97 silver dot UV7BK and another UV7BK with a white pickguard. Head had his beat up PWH. Limp Bizkit opened. They were new, first time hearing them. They were pretty good. Helmet next which kicked ass, then Korn, they put on a hell of a show. 

I saw them again in the fall of 1998 with Orgy and Incubus opening. In Portland, Me this time. Great show as well. Munky had his LACS (paw print) RG7 with the white hardware and head had his silverburst RG. 

I thought their first show was the best. Back in 1997. That's when I liked Korn the most. 

I found pics of the guitar Munky and Head used back in 1997, the first Korn show I saw.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 13, 2006)

So, does Munky endorse DR strings?


----------



## angelmozart (Aug 13, 2006)

anyone know anything abt that green one on the floor? i havent seen one outside of this pic before. ironically, it was this centrefold that turned me on to the PWH. there's just so much character in a 'used' guitar.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 13, 2006)

That's the one he plays in the seventh heaven video.

The one I asked about being an S shape with a UV neck.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 13, 2006)

Camo and Chrome,,, now that is nice!

~A


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 13, 2006)

angelmozart said:


> anyone know anything abt that green one on the floor? i havent seen one outside of this pic before. ironically, it was this centrefold that turned me on to the PWH. there's just so much character in a 'used' guitar.



if you read the text on that page, it says near the bottom that it's a 540S7


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 13, 2006)

angelmozart said:


> anyone know anything abt that green one on the floor? i havent seen one outside of this pic before. ironically, it was this centrefold that turned me on to the PWH. there's just so much character in a 'used' guitar.



awesome pic man, i love that UV7bk, its _the_ guitar, its the guitar i grew up wanting, that beat up old peice of shit with addidas stripes, scratches and graffiti carved into it.... if i got a UV7bk on the cheap in poor condition id e tempted to make a replica, but cor blimey guvna..


----------



## IamUninc (Aug 13, 2006)

another newer one, from the S.Y.O.T.O.S tour

http://korn.simpol.net/i/24.04.06(38).JPG


----------



## angelmozart (Aug 13, 2006)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> if you read the text on that page, it says near the bottom that it's a 540S7



haha.. its my centrefold for years so of course i read the text.. n yes it says 540S7.. sorry.. maybe my question wasnt specific enough. i kinda meant if anyone knew more about this model, seen one lately or even has one under your bed now?



Mr. S said:


> awesome pic man, i love that UV7bk, its _the_ guitar, its the guitar i grew up wanting, that beat up old peice of shit with addidas stripes, scratches and graffiti carved into it.... if i got a UV7bk on the cheap in poor condition id e tempted to make a replica, but cor blimey guvna..



thanx.. i'm always on a lookout for cheap UVs to mod too and unfortunately i'm on the wrong side of the planet.. in the last 2 wks there's already a couple if UV7s xchanging hands on EvilB.. and i read Shawn just got himself a nice one from Rich. my eyes is all green..  anywayz.. i have a real high res scan of the pic if u wan a copy PM me..


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 13, 2006)

IamUninc said:


> another newer one, from the S.Y.O.T.O.S tour
> 
> http://korn.simpol.net/i/24.04.06(38).JPG


That's just a standard K-7 isn't it?


----------



## IamUninc (Aug 13, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> That's just a standard K-7 isn't it?



no. it has a pearl binding, it's black, and it has a pair of red strings on it (not that that makes a difference)

heres another from the same tour that he used on the solo and some other songs.

http://kornunleashed.net/gallery/details.php?image_id=1693


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Aug 13, 2006)

some more


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 13, 2006)

IamUninc said:


> heres another from the same tour that he used on the solo and some other songs.
> 
> http://kornunleashed.net/gallery/details.php?image_id=1693


 
That looks like it's just a UV7BK with a black diamond plate pickguard. Damn cool to look at though.


----------



## Clydefrog (Aug 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> That looks like it's just a UV7BK with a black diamond plate pickguard. Damn cool to look at though.



The pickups are different. On that guitar, it's one green coil and one black coil on the humbucker, as opposed to green/green on a UV. So maybe he just swapped 'em.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 13, 2006)

looks like a sustainer pickup


----------



## Nats (Aug 13, 2006)

angelmozart said:


> haha.. its my centrefold for years so of course i read the text.. n yes it says 540S7.. sorry.. maybe my question wasnt specific enough. i kinda meant if anyone knew more about this model, seen one lately or even has one under your bed now?
> 
> 
> 
> thanx.. i'm always on a lookout for cheap UVs to mod too and unfortunately i'm on the wrong side of the planet.. in the last 2 wks there's already a couple if UV7s xchanging hands on EvilB.. and i read Shawn just got himself a nice one from Rich. my eyes is all green..  anywayz.. i have a real high res scan of the pic if u wan a copy PM me..


copy of that other pic you posted? PM it to me please. thanks


----------



## Who Then Now (Aug 13, 2006)

IamUninc said:


> no. it has a pearl binding, it's black, and it has a pair of red strings on it (not that that makes a difference)



I think this is just the future new k-7 for 2007   

Fieldy did the same thing, he had a new k-5 in 2006 and the model came in stores in 2006, and that wil be the same with munky he have this guitar since the begining of 2006 and it will be the next model for 2007. 

Another pictures of this k-7


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 18, 2006)

what the hell??!!!??


----------



## Kotex (Aug 18, 2006)

It was a movie about some kid (I think Cher was in it as his mom) where he had some weird desease where it make his skull bigger or something. It was a kinda' cool movie.


----------



## Leon (Aug 18, 2006)

so i watched the 7th Heaven vid. what the fuck is with Petrucci's Cheech-stache?

cool vid otherwise, though


----------



## Shawn (Aug 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> so i watched the 7th Heaven vid. what the fuck is with Petrucci's Cheech-stache?
> 
> cool vid otherwise, though


I love that UV7BK that he's playing in the vid, Pull Me Under, makes me glad I got one.....it should be here in a few days.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Aug 18, 2006)

Shawn said:


> makes me glad I got one.....it should be here in a few days.



?!? When did that happen?


----------



## Shawn (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=13229 

Post #53.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Aug 18, 2006)

Hmmm, I was offline for a month or so and missed that thread. Congrats bro!


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 19, 2006)

So does anyone have a pic of that UV (?) that some people are saying has a Sustainer fitted ?
The the link to the pic of the guitar mentioned in this context is not there any more.

I've never heard of either of them having a 7 with a Sustainer before,but then they've jus got so fuckin' many guitars that anything a possibility for them.
I'd sure like to see it if it does exist though please.....anyone?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 19, 2006)

Fernandes made a 7 string model with a Sustainer for a very short time.

Finding one on Ebay would be worth buying the guitar just for the Sustainer guts alone to stick in your Ibby if you don't care for the Fernandes core instrument (body/neck).

I'd love to have a sustainer in my TFS6, but I'm not about to hack into a custom hand built instrument to do it.


----------



## melanynblak (Apr 17, 2007)

wow i can't find any gppd pics on google images

 wow i can't find any gppd pics on google images

 wow i can't find any good pics on google images


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 17, 2007)

angelmozart said:


> anyone know anything abt that green one on the floor? i havent seen one outside of this pic before. ironically, it was this centrefold that turned me on to the PWH. there's just so much character in a 'used' guitar.


 
That looks like a 540S7 IMO


----------



## angelmozart (Apr 17, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> That looks like a 540S7 IMO



yeah i guess it was. dun think they were getting custom stuff back in those days yet. it was probably a stripped 540S7 with green pickups. its funny how i nv liked green as a colour but it just seem to fit itself beautifully into any ibanez and i'm a sucker for them these days.. how i wish dimarzio made all the seven string pups with the option green other than the usual borin black or white or creme.


----------



## yevetz (Apr 17, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


>



sOMEONE know where can I buy this thing?


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 17, 2007)

yevetz said:


> sOMEONE know where can I buy this thing?



You cant! Its Munky's custom K-14 model dude.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Apr 25, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Wonder why Munky has a Line 6 Flextone head in his case. I thought they lived and died by Mesas.



actually they used alot of different stuff. live they ran mesas through footswitches and had one head for clean and one for dirty but they're studio setup was crazy. i know they both used hughes and ketner for awhile and head used a jcm 900 in studio on the first two albums. they had the resources to sue just about anything they wanted so its hard to figure out alot of it.


----------



## GiantBaba (Apr 25, 2007)

I wish I still had those pics of the ones they played in the Tomb Raider video, with all of the writing all over them. Those were cool looking.


----------



## drucifer (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey! I saw that exact lineup in Louisville around the same time period!
I missed Limp Bizkit, but I wasn't torn up about it  



Shawn said:


> Cool pics. Yeah, I noticed that too with the pics of the K14. Two pics of it with a white pickup and 7 strings, one with a black pickup and 14 strings. I like Rob Patterson's white fixed RG 7. That is hot.
> 
> The first time I saw Korn was back in early '97, I actually got to meet one of the members in a restaurant in Auburn, Me (twin city of Lewiston) where I was working as a line cook, they drove their tour bus in and ate lobster dinners, I was working on getting out early to go to the show but ended up sticking around after I found out they were dining, I only got to meet only David Silveria, that is it. 2 hours later, they played in Lewiston at the colisee Munky had a '97 silver dot UV7BK and another UV7BK with a white pickguard. Head had his beat up PWH. Limp Bizkit opened. They were new, first time hearing them. They were pretty good. Helmet next which kicked ass, then Korn, they put on a hell of a show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kotex (May 12, 2007)

Head has the best K-14 model. I think I posted a pic in here somewhere. It's a double neck (14-7).



EDIT: First there was Munky with a 6, now Head:




Check out all the string sets behind him.lol


----------



## TMM (May 12, 2007)

Kotex said:


>



Wait, Jesus plays an Ibanez?


----------



## djpharoah (May 12, 2007)

TMM said:


> Wait, Jesus plays an Ibanez?



Obviously - he only plays the best.


----------



## the.godfather (May 12, 2007)

TMM said:


> Wait, Jesus plays an Ibanez?



lol, apparently so!


----------



## Slayer89 (May 12, 2007)

I hate Korn, but they got some sexy git-fiddles.


----------



## skinhead (May 12, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Obviously - he only plays the best.



Amen!


----------



## butch (May 12, 2007)

The six that Head has there isn't just a regular six, it is the Mike Mushok model guitar, so even with a six, it's still all down-tuned.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## TMM (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, he's holding a guitar representing a band that may just be more sold-out than his own (old band).

You'd think he'd at least be holding some ungodly 6-string creation from the LACS


... better known as the secret cave monastary of magic guitar gnomes.


----------



## eleven59 (May 13, 2007)

TMM said:


> Yeah, he's holding a guitar representing a band that may just be more sold-out than his own (old band).
> 
> You'd think he'd at least be holding some ungodly 6-string creation from the LACS
> 
> ...



I'd honestly be surprised if he still had LACS priveleges, or any endorsement at all. Usually when you walk away from your band and do dick-all music related afterwards, you don't get free shit anymore.


----------



## Allen Garrow (May 13, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> forgot about this cool one... weird ass paint job



Who is the dude with the giant jaw standing between perry and wylde?

~A


----------



## Nats (May 13, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> Who is the dude with the giant jaw standing between perry and wylde?
> 
> ~A



the guy from STP


----------



## Metal Ken (May 13, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> Who is the dude with the giant jaw standing between perry and wylde?
> 
> ~A



We already covered this:


Metal Ken said:


> Mastodon said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, who IS that guy b/w Perry and Wylde?
> ...


----------



## eleven59 (May 13, 2007)

I still say:





+




=


----------



## Shawn (May 13, 2007)

drucifer said:


> Hey! I saw that exact lineup in Louisville around the same time period!
> I missed Limp Bizkit, but I wasn't torn up about it



No shit! That was one the best shows I went to. Seriously. Korn tore it up! 1997 was the year I really liked them alot.


----------



## Fre-Ts (Apr 8, 2009)

can someone send me a picture where you see the K14 to Munky perfectly? possibly even a video Thancs​


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 8, 2009)

Fre-Ts said:


> can someone send me a picture where you see the K14 to Munky perfectly? possibly even a video Thancs​



holy thread-bumping jesus- though I must say this thread was so old I'd never seen it... and was cool!


----------



## Ketzer (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah, no objection to this bump, except that it makes me VERY Jealous.

Someone get some pics of his LACS 8-strings in here.


----------



## Fre-Ts (Apr 9, 2009)

I send you this photo of the K14 Munky?... or you must have permission from the CIA?​


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 9, 2009)

Fre-Ts said:


> I send you this photo of the K14 Munky?... or you must have permission from the CIA?​



As far as I'm aware there's only one picture out there of munkys K14 (if I recall its in the first few pages of this thread) but I know there are several photos and a video of Head using his 14/7 Double neck.


----------



## Fre-Ts (Apr 9, 2009)

Mr. S said:


> As far as I'm aware there's only one picture out there of munkys K14 (if I recall its in the first few pages of this thread) but I know there are several photos and a video of Head using his 14/7 Double neck.


 
Yes... that in front page perhaps you say... 
I'm looking for a video where Korn sing the song "Alone I Break" live to see very well K14... Thanks​


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 7, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> I'd honestly be surprised if he still had LACS priveleges, or any endorsement at all. Usually when you walk away from your band and do dick-all music related afterwards, you don't get free shit anymore.




 He still has LACS access, he uses 6-string baritones now.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 7, 2009)

making some use of this bump.... whats up with those red strings on the k7 (first page)???


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 7, 2009)

leandroab said:


> making some use of this bump.... whats up with those red strings on the k7 (first page)???



I don't know, but they're kind of cool.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jul 7, 2009)

dr makes colored string like that


----------



## leandroab (Jul 8, 2009)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> dr makes colored string like that



Nice! Never knew about that! Thanks man!


----------



## aeronaut (Oct 22, 2009)

McSwain Guitars - Korn (Head)

McSwain Guitars - Korn (Munky)

here are some customs made by mcswain guitars. obvious mantle pieces but interesting guitars.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 22, 2009)

Bumpage? I DEMAND AN EXPLINATION FOR THIS BULLSHIT!


----------



## Senensis (Oct 22, 2009)

Haha, Munky's one screams goatse.


----------

